# is it a S. Sanchezi or not???



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

ok Frank, the guy that sold me this fish (ActivePulse) still tells me the fish is a ruby red spilo after u told me it was rhombeus or sanchezi.... so what is it? i am confused

thanx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Krueger Posted on Sep 2 2004, 11:27 PM
> ok Frank, the guy that sold me this fish (ActivePulse) still tells me the fish is a ruby red spilo after u told me it was rhombeus or sanchezi.... so what is it? i am confused
> 
> thanx


I was in the process of answering your email, but will reply here instead:

I never completely ID your fish because the photo of it was poor. I told you in that thread the fish was NOT S. spilopleura by description. The common name "ruby red spilo" is solely a common name and has no scientific value. Its strictly a dealer name. I did indeed state the fish might be S. rhombeus or sanchezi, BUT certainly it was a Serrasalmus species. That DOES NOT specify either named species, but simply a question IF IT COULD BE those species from what I could tell from that poor photo.

If you read back, I also instructed you to visit OPEFE web site on S. sanchezi and that of S. spilopleura and compare photos to your fish. The "ruby red spilo" is a common name crafted by George Fear ONLY FOR the red S. spilopleura. If another dealers uses it on a fish that is NOT S. spilopleura, that is a dealers choice and no value to me as part of science. To you the hobbyist, I can see how a common name being used confusing, just like a broad term like "black pirana" for many Serrasalmus species. But that is a chance you take when you buy fish you are not familiar with or don't take the time to research before buying<<<<<this is not to insult you but educate you for future purchases.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

well i researched spilos before i bought it... but it turns out from the photos at opefe (the 3rd one in particular of sanchezi) that it looks very very similar to mine... the only thing that confuses me about the common name is that activepulse still tells me it is not a spilo cf or sanchezi, but a real spilo, but from my knowledge it has not got the body shape of a spilo... so, i will attemp to get a better pic and post it in the near future. until then, thanx for the help


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

better pics


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

another, hopefully these are good, if u cant get an ID i will wait til it is older


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I evaluated your photo (based on the 1st one here), while the belly scutes are not visible (not sharp enough image) the reminder of the fish, including the tail (once the photo is lightened up) fits S. sanchezi in my opinion. I cannot evaluate why the dealer sold you this fish as ruby red spilo. If he sold it to you as SPILO CF there is precedence for that name (though erroneous for a common name). The fish shown here is pointy snouted not bulldog as is common with spilopleura complex forms which follow Pygocentrus form.

I hope you enjoy your specimen. Having it in a collection is far more important than a dealer tag.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

ok thanx man, guess i have a sanchezi than??? from my experience this is one badass fish, i gave it some feeder treats last week and one feeder was gone right when it hit the water!!!


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

and no, he didnt have it as spilo CF, but i dont want trouble with him, so im leaving it at this... seeing where i will be buying more fish from him in the future


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thats a high back from peru (black piranha)







i got one from the fish catcher and it looks the same as that one. trust me im right :rasp:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Old message. No further ID needed until Krueger asks to have thread re-opened or starts a new one.



> pablosthename Posted on Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> thats a high back from peru (black piranha) i got one from the fish catcher and it looks the same as that one.* trust me im right *


 Yah, ok.


----------

